# Sticky  USMLE Step 1 Free Practice Questions



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Here's some free practice questions for all of the different subjects which are covered in the USMLE Step 1 examination.

Hope you find these as useful as I did!

USMLE Practice


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

i found this awesome site for USMLE Step 1 resources that i think anyone studying for the test should know about. It's completely free, all online and has no advertisements either.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Test_Prep_for_USMLE_Step_1

It already has 232 pages worth of information and mnemonics and such covering every subject on the exam.

It's one of those wiki sites which means anyone can add to it by clicking on the edit tab at the top of the page. So people are constantly adding more and more information to it. That's how it's gotten to be 232 pages in just the few days that the site has been up.

It also has a comprehensive listing of links where people can find more resources at the end. (definitely check out the first and second links - the University of Utah Resources ones)

Also be sure to add any of your own mnemonics and such to it and spread the word!


----------



## Drhy (Mar 24, 2006)

Its not what u study..........its how u study it. 8)

its not what u know ........... its who u know (esp. in USA)


----------



## sofia ali (Jun 30, 2008)

ITS NOT WHAT OTHERS SAY YOU ARE , ITS HOW MUCH YOU THINK YOU CAN BE .


----------



## jammie (Oct 10, 2008)

hi. Id like to ask help from u guys if u have the sample questions on USMLE n where can I find it. Thanks.


----------



## pallaviwhynot (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## DR.NAHIL (Jan 2, 2010)

Rehan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's some free practice questions for all of the different subjects which are covered in the USMLE Step 1 examination.
> 
> ...


 it is indeed excellent site 


dr.nahil


----------



## Ammara DMC (May 7, 2010)

do we need to take TOEFL to do electives or residency in USA?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No, you don't need to.


----------



## soulcraze (Sep 4, 2010)

thank you ^ ^


----------



## adilkhan88 (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the site!


----------



## Salik (Sep 20, 2010)

Which type of qs do we get most? Are they clinical scenarios or just straightfroward what is this questions? How many and which subjects do we give?

And does the step occur on the same day throughout the world and is it the same paper or it differs in time and type?


----------



## francisinno (Mar 20, 2011)

*Just the Start*

Hello guys, am Dr Francis I. from Nigeria with MBBCh 2006, i am married with a bouncing baby girl. while on net i came in contact with this forum, hope it will be a great time with us all. I am interested in pursing a residency training in Emergency Medicine, what advice and assistance do you have for me?


----------



## lhunte (Mar 30, 2011)

Where can I find sample questions that look exactly like they do on the exam? I have never seen the test...are examples only for purchase?


----------



## awaisulhassan (Apr 4, 2011)

*hi*

hi guyz..there are some good usmale books and other medical books on 
downloadmedicalbooks.blogspot


----------



## arfa (Apr 2, 2011)

Mod Edit: English only posts, thanks.


----------



## possimpible (Aug 25, 2009)

Is TOFEL a requirement for getting a residency in the US?


----------



## richard (May 10, 2012)

hey guys post more questions


----------



## AISM (May 17, 2012)

Salik said:


> Which type of qs do we get most? Are they clinical scenarios or just straightfroward what is this questions? How many and which subjects do we give?
> 
> And does the step occur on the same day throughout the world and is it the same paper or it differs in time and type?


For the USMLE it is mostly clinical questions for all steps. There is very few straight forward questions. The areas for step 1 is Anatomy, Physio, Pathology, Biochemistry, Behavioral Sciences, Microbiology and Immunology. For step 2 - Internal medicine, Ob-Gyn, Surgery, Psychiatry and Pediatrics 

The exam is computer generated, no 2 persons get the same set of exam questions. It can be done practically any day between Monday to Friday, and is computer stimulated. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## dredwinf (Dec 18, 2012)

Good sites for online USMLE preparation.


----------



## shaheen (Apr 9, 2014)

kindly give me some help regarding FLAB ..
how to prepare for ??


----------



## Tariq Hattab (May 24, 2014)

*Thanks*


----------



## mariabk (Jun 24, 2014)

*Useful*

In order to prepare/don't forget terms, I enrolled in online courses, for example in kenhub, where I revised my knowledge in anatomy in a funny way, it was really useful.


----------



## ftplectures (May 30, 2014)

Hello friends

You can also try *best usmle prep course online at FTP Lectures* to crack usmle step 1, 2 and 3 examination. This courses are so *informative and intresting. *

Must watch these lectures to *get high score in usmle*. :thumbsup:


----------

